
Exposing mice to blue light at night leads to depressive symptoms - WaitWaitWha
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-exposing-mice-blue-night-depressive.html
======
seesawtron
This is a nice study published in Nature Neuroscience that says that light-at-
night paradigm in mice, induced depressive-like behaviors without disturbing
the circadian rhythm. The controls seem reasonable and affect of correlation
believable.

However I am not sure about the "without disturbing circardian rhythm" part
because study [0] concluded that blue light acutely causes behavioral arousal
(awakeness), whereas green wavelengths promote sleep. But note that here they
measured time it took mice to fall asleep was ~15 mins for blue light vs 5-10
mins for green and this was their comparison range.

Another interesting study found blue light exposure leads to craving for sugar
in mice[1]. Correlations are easy to find.

[0]
[https://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/jou...](https://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.2000111)

[1] [https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-07-blue-night-
consumptio...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-07-blue-night-consumption-
sweets-rats.html)

